# Chrome download bar



## stevent

Is there a way to disable the Google Chrome download bar or have it close automatically after the download is complete?


----------



## DoubleAces

varindia said:


> I don't think there is option, even if in Mozilla there there no select option that will be closed after download.



I have tried this myself, if not there should be.


----------

